# Will I be Happy with my Decision



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I finally decided on a new snowblower. I am picking it up on Monday.

I went with the Toro CCR 2450 GTS.









Did I make a wise decision


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure of the "newer" model #'s but they have a chute that is adjustable from the side of the push handle instead of the manual handle on the chute, but what you have is similar to what I have and I love it, very powerful for the weight

If ya lean on it you get down pressure, kinda a bonus feature, good luck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Make sure you don't lose the cord to start it with. At your age trying to pull start it.Personally I would of bought a Sno-Way for the jeep!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

we use those for our sidewalk blowers. very fast and do a great job...unless its a sleety-slush (which you dont get anyways). so yeah, i think youll be happy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's the one I want, good decision.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;608979 said:


> That's the one I want, good decision.


JD, I have one in my shed I don't use.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

grandview;608985 said:


> JD, I have one in my shed I don't use.


I'll Trade a contract for it!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We have 2 and they are great.

Went into HD yesterday and they had one on the floor, $549 and that's a good price for us. I went back today to buy it and it was gone. I need to be more like my wife, buy it whether you need it or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;609023 said:


> We have 2 and they are great.
> 
> Went into HD yesterday and they had one on the floor, $549 and that's a good price for us. I went back today to buy it and it was gone. I need to be more like my wife, buy it whether you need it or not.


Or JD!!!!!!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

how mmuch do those things go for anyway??? i gotta get one for my rite aids


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Indyplower;608886 said:


> Not sure of the "newer" model #'s but they have a chute that is adjustable from the side of the push handle instead of the manual handle on the chute, but what you have is similar to what I have and I love it, very powerful for the weight
> 
> If ya lean on it you get down pressure, kinda a bonus feature, good luck


I have an older Toro that I am retiring so it just seemed if the last one made it this long Toro would be pretty good to stick with.



grandview;608959 said:


> Make sure you don't lose the cord to start it with. At your age trying to pull start it.Personally I would of bought a Sno-Way for the jeep!


The plow on the Jeep idea was thought through. Only issue was when I am out of town the wife would still need the drive way done. She can handle the blower without a problem.



06HD BOSS;608970 said:


> we use those for our sidewalk blowers. very fast and do a great job...unless its a sleety-slush (which you dont get anyways). so yeah, i think youll be happy.


Good to hear Dave



JD Dave;608979 said:


> That's the one I want, good decision.


Well if it's good enough for JD I know I made the right decision now. 



grandview;608985 said:


> JD, I have one in my shed I don't use.


What else you all have hiding in that shed 



cet;609023 said:


> We have 2 and they are great.
> 
> Went into HD yesterday and they had one on the floor, $549 and that's a good price for us. I went back today to buy it and it was gone. I need to be more like my wife, buy it whether you need it or not.


Another vote from Canada says yes. Thanks CET tymusic



ServiceOnSite;609116 said:


> how mmuch do those things go for anyway??? i gotta get one for my rite aids


Went through the local Toro dealer, $499


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well here it is.............................now bring on the snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;610386 said:


> Well here it is.............................now bring on the snow


Where's the can of FF to spray on the paddles?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

you made a great decision....thats all we use, well that and atvs


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

This unit can be purchased on eBay for cheap with free shipping . . . . then after 30% live.com discount via PayPal total cost is $400 after the rebate.

Explained here on this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64304


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

toros are great. i have had mine for several years now and have had now problems at all. it starts first pull everytime. my neighbor was actually throwing it away and i asked him about it and he said it didnt work. i snagged it and shot some starting fluid behind the spark plug and it fired right up. id say it is about 10 years old


----------

